# IVT - Inventis Limited



## goatpointer (8 July 2008)

IVT took a huge hit with their Alpha Aviation investment which they have now liquidated. The company is now focussed on other activities but the share price has been hung drawn & quartered. Will it survive & thrive?  Prognosis anyone?


----------



## goatpointer (23 December 2009)

Some 18 months down the track since my last post on this company and IVT is now starting to look like a very real recovery prospect.  About time too.  Anyway, worth a look and could be a goodie for 2010 & beyond.


----------



## lizard (5 January 2010)

Hi goatpointer,

Thought this one looked interesting when you mentioned it, but the broker wouldn't cross the spread when I put in my small bid as said it would be price manipulation.  So, hey, the directors get to leapfrog my bid and take out the same shares I was trying to buy for the same price move.   

(Of course, after they'd taken out the 9.9cps that I had as limit, my broker moved my bid up - the frustrations of illiquid shares!)


----------

